# Usain Bolt Runs 9.58 seconds!



## isaacthecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

He won the 100m at the World Championships with a new world record of 9.58! Tyson Gay finished second with a new American Record of 9.71. Asafa Powell got third with 9.84.
This man is a machine!


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 16, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!! He's so freaking fast


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched just watched it, Tyson Gay would've broken the world record if Usain Bolt hadn't beaten it,

Didn't youtube username jesszus make a video were he beat Usain Bolt, look like he has to do a remake, and with a faster solve if im not wrong.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

Now I have to go practice and see if I could get sub-13 single and sub-15 average of 5 (2 min rest between each trial). Which is everyone here faster at: 3x3x3 speedsolving or 100 meter run? I think I my 3x3 single is faster by about one second, but my average for running is ~3 to 7 seconds better.

(X),
Why? 9.71 is not faster than 9.69.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

that's crazy!!! The best I've gotten was only 12.xx


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Now I have to go practice and see if I could get sub-13 single and sub-15 average of 5 (2 min rest between each trial). Which is everyone here faster at: 3x3x3 speedsolving or 100 meter run? I think I my 3x3 single is faster by about one second, but my average for running is ~3 to 7 seconds better.
> 
> (X),
> Why? 9.71 is not faster than 9.69.



Hmm... The commentators on norwegian television said so, they were definately wrong

I am faster at running on average I assume, but like you I have some singles that are probably faster than I can run (12-13 seconds solves)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

(X) said:


> Didn't youtube username jesszus make a video were he beat Usain Bolt, look like he has to do a remake, and with a faster solve if im not wrong.



You mean this?






Apparently he saw my video and thought like: He! No way a noob beat me with a Rubik's Cube!


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't youtube username jesszus make a video were he beat Usain Bolt, look like he has to do a remake, and with a faster solve if im not wrong.
> ...



Yeah that's the vid, you gotta give him some competition, I would love to see both your solve and his response And I wouldn't call you a noob...


----------



## phases (Aug 16, 2009)

That's tight. However, I can't hear anything about him without thinking of this ridiculously awesome video. My apologies if everyone here has already seen it.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeh i read about this on my phone this morning.


phases said:


> That's tight. However, I can't hear anything about him without thinking of this ridiculously awesome video. My apologies if everyone here has already seen it.



Nice vid. I hadnt seen it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wowza.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 17, 2009)

Screw my crappy internet plan, a prepubescent boy can't live on 15GB a month!


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

I, too, can run for 9.58 seconds.


----------



## (X) (Aug 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> I, too, can run for 9.58 seconds.



Prove it


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> I, too, can run for 9.58 seconds.



you are possibly the least funny person ive ever seen


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 17, 2009)

this is so frikkin crazy!

It used to take years to break a WR by a hundredth of a second, and then Bolt comes and does stuff like this :O 9.58 is just incredible.

Ever since the IAAF uses timing devices which show hundredths of a second, the WR has never been broken by such a margin! [Except for Ben Johnson in 1988 who took it from 9.92 to 9.79, but you know what happened then ^^]

btw: I have a 9.53 solve on video which would just be nice for another video cuber vs. bolt. Olivér, would you be ok with that?


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, can run for 9.58 seconds.
> ...



It was obviously a joke on the thread title not saying 100m, just that he ran 9.58s; not sure if that was clear. Second, you've never seen me. Third, even if we let the "seen" slide as "read the writing of", well, then your conclusion is obviously simply false.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw the 100m mens final on the news. And what a run. He will break the WR for the 200m as well and if his Jamaican team mates don't drop the baton in the 4x100m relay (which team USA did in the 2008 Olympics!), he and his team mates will surely break the WR for that event too.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 17, 2009)

the last bit where the fat camera man is trying to keep up with bolt doing his warm down is funny


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 17, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> btw: I have a 9.53 solve on video which would just be nice for another video cuber vs. bolt. Olivér, would you be ok with that?



Sure! Go for it!  Btw, would be awesome if someone would have a 9.58 solve on tape. Non lucky would be even more nice.


----------



## coinman (Aug 17, 2009)

Just for fun i timed the run with my stackmat timer from the video, i tried three times and al of them ended at 19.18-9.19!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> This is ridiculous, the largest margin of victory, probably ever in this race.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athletics_at_the_2008_Summer_Olympics

In Beijing he won by .2.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 21, 2009)

He just ran 19.19 in the 200! This guy can't be stopped!


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> He just ran 19.19 in the 200! This guy can't be stopped!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone could do an OH race against him! Anyone with a time around that on video?
=]


----------



## LNZ (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, he ran 19.19 in the 200m. Thats converts to an average of 9.60 for each of the two 100m sections. He ran 9.58 in the straight 100m.

Now if team Jamaica does not drop the baton in the 4x100 relay, I can see another WR here. And another world title for Bolt.

But remember this: Team USA dropped the baton in both mens and womens 4x100m relay at the 2008 summer Olympics. As an Australian, I got to see the 2008 Olympics in prime time and watched the Olympics alot (and most of it was live as a really nice bonus).

And 19.19 is just faster than my PB (20s) for the 2x2x2 cube too.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 21, 2009)

he is the fastest man in the world ! ! !


----------



## mazei (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought those pilots for the SR-71 Blackbird were faster.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked the parts for the video in the first page "when I startedz runningz, I got embaressinglyz farz aheadz, so I backtrasz a bit" and "Where do you keep your cellphone when you run? Wellz, I keep itz the samz placez I keepz miz champagnez." And oh, "That'z the chinsese guyz in hiz startingz position, thatz the baldz guy in hiz starting positionz, and dthatz me in miz starting poze.


----------

